
Deep learning for source to source computer language translation? - naveen99
Anyone know of any recent work on deep learning for source to source computer language translation ?
Since go and real time strategy games were the last out of reach items for machine learning, i feel like this is the next thing that&#x27;s out of reach of deep learning.
======
colinchartier
The only thing I've seen are graph convolutional networks:
[https://tkipf.github.io/graph-convolutional-
networks/](https://tkipf.github.io/graph-convolutional-networks/)

Deep learning is "messy" \- it's hard to use the output of a deep neural
network for something as precise as a program, unless maybe as a heuristic
with a rigorous "equivalency" harness.

~~~
naveen99
programs are precise, but not unique. so a little messiness can be tolerable.

~~~
psv1
Not really. A little messiness to the human eye is equal to an error for a
compiler, which isn't tolerable at all.

------
softmodeling
We did some research work on model-to-model translations (in the end, it's
basically the same problem) and we ended up with mixed feelings (as we explain
in the article: [https://modeling-languages.com/lstm-neural-network-model-
tra...](https://modeling-languages.com/lstm-neural-network-model-
transformations/) ).

Mostly, right now (IMHO) you can only get some success translating very short
pieces of code.

We used LSTMs for that (which seems to be the more usual approach in this
domain)

